# Vaping and Health Insurance.



## Johnny2Puffs (17/12/14)

TotallyWicked UK has posted this on there website. 

If you are a vaper and want to take out a health Insurance/medical aid, you have to say you are a smoker as e-cigs is a cessation aid on par with patches, gum and inhalers. These have not been very successful and users go back to smoking and therefor the insurers will see you as a smoker.

This sucks as I have recently taken out health Insurance and stated that I am a non smoker.


----------



## ESH (17/12/14)

The insurance company that takes the initiative to bring out a product that caters for vapers Will have my business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## johan (17/12/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> TotallyWicked UK has posted this on there website.
> 
> If you are a vaper and want to take out a health Insurance/medical aid, you have to say you are a smoker as e-cigs is a cessation aid on par with patches, gum and inhalers. These have not been very successful and users go back to smoking and therefor the insurers will see you as a smoker.
> 
> This sucks as I have recently taken out health Insurance and stated that I am a non smoker.



Same shit with local S.A medical aid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (17/12/14)

Don't worry guys and gals THE BIGGUY is all over this like white on rice. i have been in the insurance industry for some 24 years now and as a vaper for almost 4 years now i want to be recognized as a non smoker. I am busy in negotiations at this very point with an insurer to reduce or if not totally remove us as smokers. As soon as i have an answer all of you will be the first to know about it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (17/12/14)

I started a thread about this as well. I'll try to get the link quickly


----------



## Natheer Mallick (17/12/14)

http://ecigssa.co.za/threads/medical-aid-etc.6446/

@BigGuy gave quite an in-depth explanation of the whole situation


----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

Any reason to not pay your medical bills, is a good one for medical aids. I worked with a guy a few years back. His wife had twins, A certain medical aid refused to pay half the bills "Because the doctors charged double for birthing supplies"


----------

